# Smart Card Replacement Schedule



## Dish-Direc (May 13, 2006)

Someone told me that Dish will begin mailing replacement smart cards on June 2nd, 2008. Can anyone here confirm?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Add another week for delivery, so the question should be raised after June 10th.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

What about the models that don't have removable smart cards?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Michael P said:


> What about the models that don't have removable smart cards?


They will get them as well.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dish still waisting your money.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Dish still waisting your money.


Naw, just wasting the hacker's time (and money) who keep trying to get around the old system.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Michael P said:


> What about the models that don't have removable smart cards?


They still have card slots. Look behind the left door on your 622.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Correction - money of all subsribers.

Kick that Kudelski's butt, they will never delivers secure cards.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

P Smith said:


> Correction - money of all subsribers.
> 
> Kick that Kudelski's butt, they will never delivers secure cards.


Correction - Shareholder's money.


----------



## eckertman (May 20, 2005)

I emailed them about my 322 reciever and their reply was that since I have an internal smart card I will not be sent another. But that overrides the other I wrote. They said they don't have a schedule set at this time to do that in regards to my reciever model. This took place about a month ago if that helps. Do you still think that I will get one? I kinda think that it is still possible. Time will tell.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Richard King said:


> Correction - Shareholder's money.


Well, then from both categories. Still waisted, if Kudelski can't deliver secure technology during last 10 years.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Add another week for delivery, so the question should be raised after June 10th.


And that question would be something like, "I received a smart card in the mail today - how come nobody mentioned this ahead of time?" lol


----------



## skippytym99 (Apr 14, 2008)

eckertman said:


> I emailed them about my 322 reciever and their reply was that since I have an internal smart card I will not be sent another. But that overrides the other I wrote. They said they don't have a schedule set at this time to do that in regards to my reciever model. This took place about a month ago if that helps. Do you still think that I will get one? I kinda think that it is still possible. Time will tell.


 THE MAJORITY OF RECEIVER MODELS DO NOT NEED SMART CARDS SO THERE FOR DISH TO SEND SMARTCARDS. SMARE CARDS HAV NOT NEEDED TO BE REPLACED FOR 2 OR 3 YEARS.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Every DISH receiver requires a smartcard. More recent receivers have a smart card internal to the device (on the motherboard). They also come with a slot that, when used, will override the internal smartcard.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

skippytym99 is from Colorado - he knows better as living close to Charlie


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Dish-Direc said:


> Someone told me that Dish will begin mailing replacement smart cards on June 2nd, 2008. Can anyone here confirm?


As usual, I'm confused. Can't find any post here confirming. Am I going to get a new card for my 508's? My 722? My 508's are still using the blue card. Does anyone know about an upcoming replacement program?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SOmeone knows ... bottom line, if you get a card in the mail follow the instructions that come with it. If you don't get a card don't worry.

PS: Make sure your addresses are correct ... yes, I'm talking to the "movers".


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

phrelin said:


> As usual, I'm confused. Can't find any post here confirming. Am I going to get a new card for my 508's? My 722? My 508's are still using the blue card. Does anyone know about an upcoming replacement program?


You never got "Yellow" cards ?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

skippytym99 said:


> THE MAJORITY OF RECEIVER MODELS DO NOT NEED SMART CARDS SO THERE FOR DISH TO SEND SMARTCARDS. SMARE CARDS HAV NOT NEEDED TO BE REPLACED FOR 2 OR 3 YEARS.


Well said, Skippy!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

phrelin said:


> As usual, I'm confused. Can't find any post here confirming. Am I going to get a new card for my 508's? My 722? My 508's are still using the blue card. Does anyone know about an upcoming replacement program?


Everyone is getting new cards. It's starting in June.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> PS: Make sure your addresses are correct ... yes, I'm talking to the "movers".


And "shakers"?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

phrelin said:


> As usual, I'm confused. Can't find any post here confirming. Am I going to get a new card for my 508's? My 722? My 508's are still using the blue card. Does anyone know about an upcoming replacement program?


At Team Summit. Ask those who was there.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

scooper said:


> You never got "Yellow" cards ?


Nope. Never understood why. But the two 508's still work and are recognized when I change programming.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Nope. Never understood why. But the two 508's still work and are recognized when I change programming.


Are you sure that are not Yellow (with a blue border if I remember right)? The old blue cards should not work at all.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's easy to check CAM info from System Info screen.


----------



## Satpro92 (Jan 30, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Nope. Never understood why. But the two 508's still work and are recognized when I change programming.


Are you sure about that?If so, I learn something everyday. I was under the impression that even some yellow cards were replaced a couple of years ago.

I know of none of our customers that still have blue cards,I am interested to know about this.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We could accept it but only if phrelin will post screenshots of System Info those PVRs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That is a lot to ask and dangerous if one doesn't know what to black out on the screen for privacy issues. Perhaps a photo of the front of the card would be better?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nay, well - he could mask out R00 and S00, that will be enough.
I saw many screen pictures with the info on different forums - nobody care, no one was heart.


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

Heh, So will the cards go to the billing address of the service address ? The reason I ask is because I moved from Ohio to California, (really) and tried to communicate with DISH that the billing and service address are both in California but for some reason the bill is being sent to my mothers house in Ohio. I still pay the bill online though but when they do mail the cards will they go to Ohio or California ?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Ohioankev said:


> Heh, So will the cards go to the billing address of the service address ? The reason I ask is because I moved from Ohio to California, (really) and tried to communicate with DISH that the billing and service address are both in California but for some reason the bill is being sent to my mothers house in Ohio. I still pay the bill online though but when they do mail the cards will they go to Ohio or California ?


Probably Ohio.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

phrelin said:


>


Ah, just generic picture - not count on that. Only System Info screen will reveal the truth.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dont know if this question was asked already:

What about for the VIP 622 and 722. Will they be getting smart cards as well?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's only Dish knows. You shouldn't worried - if it will need new card you'll have it soon or in time.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Ah, just generic picture - not count on that. Only System Info screen will reveal the truth.


The receiver is working ... that is all that is important. If it stops working the owner can always contact DISH.

This isn't the place for an inquisition. There is no truth that _we_ need to know.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Ah, just generic picture - not count on that. Only System Info screen will reveal the truth.


Yeah, I knew that would be the response. But I also discovered something - I haven't been paying attention.

The other 508 has a yellow card. The info screens appear the same (sorry, but I'm just not comfortable posting a screen shot). Many moons ago Dish offered to sell me a refurb and at that time I also bought the one I had. I have been frequently pulling the card out of "blue card" box but I thought that problems were due to its age. Since the edge of the other card was blue, I must not have paid any attention or more likely haven't pulled the card out.

When I got my 722 last August my account only listed one 508, but the CSR updated my account info. Now I'm really paranoid about talking about this. I suppose I'll get new cards and it will all be irrelevant. I'm as confused as anyone.

P.S. Now I'm worried as I have AllAmerican shutting off my distants tomorrow. I never had them hit my 722 as the picture quality is crap. But I'm wondering if I'm going to lose the blue card box.:eek2:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

EVAC41 said:


> Dont know if this question was asked already:
> 
> What about for the VIP 622 and 722. Will they be getting smart cards as well?


All receivers will get new cards.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"The info screens appear the same" - that's more important, seems to me it's just a color, but inside the card is compatible with "yellow" type.


----------



## Dish-Direc (May 13, 2006)

There aint NO completely blue cards working on Dish at this time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's why I asked to post censored System Info pictures.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If Dish doesn't offer to replace my 508's by mid August, I'm going to replace them with a 722. At that time I'll be happy to send the cards to someone alot smarter than me.


----------



## arlinv (Mar 1, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> All receivers will get new cards.


Does this apply to active receivers only, or to all receivers on an account? I still have 3 old (but still usable) receivers that show up on my account. Just wondering what to watch for.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Usually just the ones in service. I suppose the easy way would be to put your other units in service until you got your replacement cards, then take them out again.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

arlinv said:


> Does this apply to active receivers only, or to all receivers on an account? I still have 3 old (but still usable) receivers that show up on my account. Just wondering what to watch for.


I have a couple of 4000's that had blue cards. I upgraded to a 921 just before the yellow card deployment began. I never got a yellow card until I got fed up with the 921 and asked to reauthorize one of my 4000's. It was at that point that I got one yellow card. It turned out that the 4000 did not like being on my DPP system (even though it was "powered" by the 921). Doing a check switch showed 3 orbital locations both odd & even (119, 110 & 61.5), however half of the 110 channels would not show up. So I deauthorized the 4000 and went back to the 921. Lucky for me I now have a 622 (perhaps due to the TiVO litigation).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The older non-MPEG4 receivers are doing exactly what they should have - they will not see the MPEG4 transponders at 110 / 119 / 61.5 - which very well could be half.... in some slots. You also can't see any transponders being used for spotbeams that you are not under.


----------



## Dish-Direc (May 13, 2006)

scooper said:


> The older non-MPEG4 receivers are doing exactly what they should have - they will not see the MPEG4 transponders at 110 / 119 / 61.5 - which very well could be half....


 Nothing to do with what he is describing. If his non-dish pro 4000 receiver used a Dish pro adapter, he would get both odd and even transponders. Without the adapter, he will only get odd transponders on a legacy receiver, using dish pro lnbs.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

On a Dish Pro Plus LNB ? - I don't think so - the DPP LNB shows up as an SW64 switch.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dish-Direc said:


> Nothing to do with what he is describing. If his non-dish pro 4000 receiver used a Dish pro adapter, he would get both odd and even transponders. Without the adapter, he will only get odd transponders on a legacy receiver, using dish pro lnbs.


Nope. DPP has the legacy adapter built in. Just connect the legacy receiver to port 2, 3 or 4 and have a DP/DPP receiver and power inserter on port 1.

There are restrictions on the older receivers that cannot see all four inputs of the DPP44 ... but you don't need a legacy adapter.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

scooper said:


> On a Dish Pro Plus LNB ? - I don't think so - the DPP LNB shows up as an SW64 switch.


That's exactly what my 4000 did, it thought it was hooked to an SW64. Every MPEG-2 transponder at all 3 orbital locations had a signal, but MPEG-2 channels that I was supposed to get were not showing up. The odd thing was I had no problem with the 61.5 signals (my 61.5 dish is considerably farther away from the 119/110 dish), just 110. It might have been a bad F-connector, but then again that same connector carried the 61.5 signals with no problem.


> There are restrictions on the older receivers that cannot see all four inputs of the DPP44 ... but you don't need a legacy adapter.


True, without a newer receiver the 4000 should only have seen 119 & 110 using the DPP Twin. Keeping the 921 powered up makes the 3rd input live to a legacy receiver. That input (61.5) worked flawlessly.

My DPP Twin may be flawed. Now that I have a 622 I got a warning that I have "LNB Drift". It's only a "5", I understand that a drift of "7" will cause the 622 to call in via it's modem for a replacement LNB.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

What package do you subscribe to, that might help render a judgment.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Dish-Direc said:


> There aint NO completely blue cards working on Dish at this time.


Blue cards still work for locals, but that is all.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

peano said:


> Blue cards still work for locals, but that is all.


I was under that impression too. I figured only rom10,11's had the space for anything now.


----------



## skippytym99 (Apr 14, 2008)

James Long said:


> Every DISH receiver requires a smartcard. More recent receivers have a smart card internal to the device (on the motherboard). They also come with a slot that, when used, will override the internal smartcard.


the smart card replacement is unfortunatly all rcvrs are haveing the smartcards replaced with ones that are purple. I am unsure why the ones built in ones need to be replaced. But the are being replaced.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

skippytym99 said:


> the smart card replacement is unfortunatly all rcvrs are haveing the smartcards replaced with ones that are purple. I am unsure why the ones built in ones need to be replaced. But the are being replaced.


And your [reliable] source of the info is ... ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

skippytym99 said:


> the smart card replacement is unfortunatly all rcvrs are haveing the smartcards replaced with ones that are purple. I am unsure why the ones built in ones need to be replaced. But the are being replaced.


You could always ask your supervisor.


----------



## skippytym99 (Apr 14, 2008)

Michael P said:


> I have a couple of 4000's that had blue cards. I upgraded to a 921 just before the yellow card deployment began. I never got a yellow card until I got fed up with the 921 and asked to reauthorize one of my 4000's. It was at that point that I got one yellow card. It turned out that the 4000 did not like being on my DPP system (even though it was "powered" by the 921). Doing a check switch showed 3 orbital locations both odd & even (119, 110 & 61.5), however half of the 110 channels would not show up. So I deauthorized the 4000 and went back to the 921. Lucky for me I now have a 622 (perhaps due to the TiVO litigation).


in order to get all the chanels not only do you have to have a vailid card but twou other things need to be up to date as well. such as software and a thing called DNASP. the 400 also only shows certen sat locations.


----------



## skippytym99 (Apr 14, 2008)

Dish-Direc said:


> Nothing to do with what he is describing. If his non-dish pro 4000 receiver used a Dish pro adapter, he would get both odd and even transponders. Without the adapter, he will only get odd transponders on a legacy receiver, using dish pro lnbs.


with dpp 44 you donot need an adaptor the dpp 44 is ok to connect to any rcvr no matter what the model. There is somethin else wrong


----------



## skippytym99 (Apr 14, 2008)

James Long said:


> You could always ask your supervisor.


if you know so much then why dont you tell us why


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

skippytym99 said:


> if you know so much then why dont you tell us why


Captured with pants down !


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm not is supervisor. I didn't even stay in a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

skippytym99 said:


> if you know so much then why dont you tell us why


Skippy,

Just a little advice: First, don't challenge the staff here. It will only get you on a lot of people's "s" list.

Second, if you are a CSR (or a DISH employee) CLEAN-UP YOUR ACT. You write like a high school drop-out which doesn't give your posts much credibility. Personally, I think that employees like you (if you are one) make DISH look bad.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

He could be just an intern in local retailer shop on school break .


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> He could be just an intern in local retailer shop on school break .


You assume that he goes to school. :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As fun as this could be ... let's stay away from getting personal!

:backtotop Smartcard Replacement


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry, it was my guess ( forgot to mention, especially for TulsaOK ).


----------



## skippytym99 (Apr 14, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Sorry, it was my guess ( forgot to mention, especially for TulsaOK ).


What I said was just a quesiton why do all of you have to get on mycase?


----------



## skippytym99 (Apr 14, 2008)

I still am still unclear on why all of the smart cards need to be replace will someone plese tell me why they think the internal cards are being replaced?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Best guess: hackers compromised the old ones. Try try again for a more secure card.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

skippytym99 said:


> I still am still unclear on why all of the smart cards need to be replace will someone plese tell me why they think the internal cards are being replaced?


They are changing to a completely new encryption system (Nagravision 3). The current internal cards can NOT support it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

skippytym99 said:


> I still am still unclear on why all of the smart cards need to be replace will someone plese tell me why they think the internal cards are being replaced?


The current encryption system was hacked long ago, and people have been using illegally-reprogrammed free-to-air receivers to receive Dish programming (though the hacks aren't reliable and must be updated constantly). By going to the new encryption (Nagravision 3), all of those FTA boxes will stop working (for Dish) entirely.

NOTE: All of the receivers we are getting from the warehouse, including 722s and other HD receivers, now have the new cards.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IIP said:


> By going to the new encryption (Nagravision 3), all of those FTA boxes will stop working (for Dish) entirely.


Until DirecTV hires another hacker to break the system and share the secrets to all ...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Gee - maybe E* ought to do the same to D*...


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

scooper said:


> Gee - maybe E* ought to do the same to D*...


Nah. Two wrongs don't make a right. This way Charlie can sue the pants off Rupert.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And win a dollar figure roughly the value of a pair of pants. 
(The real value, not the lawyer sues laundry emotional value.)

The NDS case didn't go too well.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Rupert's not home anymore. Now he has to sue Malone.


----------



## eckertman (May 20, 2005)

I'll believe it when I get mine in the mail. I have one internal.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

ExpressVu has started swapping cards already. New firmware was sent down to activate the card slot for receivers with an internal cam. The new cards are Rom 240s.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

I read the 211's have a f/w update to enable card slots too.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Well it's been 3 weeks since the supposed roll out of new cards. Anybody seen one yet?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Dish-Direc (May 13, 2006)

Guess the proposed roll out of cards was a meaningless scare tactic for the pirates and the "movers". Point is according to Retailer Chat, the cards would be send out by end of June.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Dish-Direc said:


> Guess the proposed roll out of cards was a meaningless scare tactic for the pirates and the "movers".


Why do you say this? Has anybody with an internal card receiver gotten one of these replacement cards?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No one in 40 miles radius.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Nope!


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

This is the first I've heard of this. I have a 501 with a yellow card that I never watch. Do I need to check if it works?


----------



## Shellback X 23 (Sep 19, 2004)

jpeckinp said:


> Well it's been 3 weeks since the supposed roll out of new cards. Anybody seen one yet?


Just got my weekly mail delivery today, nothing from Dish.:nono:

Check back next Thursday.:sure:


----------



## Dish-Direc (May 13, 2006)

New cards are shwoing up


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

For old boxes or ViP's in the Eastern Arc?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Hi is from Florida.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

my 301 is still working fine.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It will be a few months for the rollout to be complete ... patience!


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Over the past few weeks I have been losing SAT signals almost daily on my new 211k's. Dish Tech support is telling me this should no longer happen once the new smart cards are received. The 211k's have a slot, but no smart card as of now. Does anyone buy this or is this just a pass-the-buck thing drom Dish?

Ken


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Are you losing 129 signals (HD)? That's pretty common, due to the problems with that satellite. A new access card won't help. The most common reason is that the dish has settled and the elevation is now low, dropping your signal strength.

129 is in bad shape, but a new satellite (Ciel-2) is scheduled to launch towards the end of the year to replace it. Provided all goes well, expect much improved signal strength on 129 by early next year.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

IIP said:


> Are you losing 129 signals (HD)? That's pretty common, due to the problems with that satellite. A new access card won't help. The most common reason is that the dish has settled and the elevation is now low, dropping your signal strength.
> 
> 129 is in bad shape, but a new satellite (Ciel-2) is scheduled to launch towards the end of the year to replace it. Provided all goes well, expect much improved signal strength on 129 by early next year.


No I don't even see or get 129. Just 110/119 & 61.5 (via 2 dishes). I get the HD channels off 110 and 61.5. This weekend the outage seemed to be with 110. I'll lose the signal & usually it'll just come back or sometimes I have to do a power-button reset.

Ken


----------



## willc (Apr 26, 2008)

Got mine in the mall today. 

I wonder if I can use the new Eastern Arch service now.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

willc said:


> I wonder if I can use the new Eastern Arch service now.


In a word...yes. (after Wednesday)
I'm gonna wait until it's up and running for a while before I venture down that avenue though. They've already mirrored my LIL's from 118.7 to 61.5. (Charlotte)

The trees in the 119 degree area of my property are starting to get pretty tall, so the EA will be a nice change for my setup...eventually.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah - I'm the same way - it's looking like Eastern Arc will be just what the doctor ordered for me as well.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

The 129 slot is sometimes a problem here (even with a larger dish). I am looking forward to getting the 1000.4 (eastern arc) dish.

As for the new smart cards I only know one person in my area that has received one. At least we know that the card replacement has started.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

For what it is worth I noticed the replacement card video on ch # 98x. I do not remeber the exact channel, any way the ch showed up over the weekend and a card arrived for my 301 today. So I would suppose that when the ch shows up on your guide, the card will arrive a couple of days later. Jacksonville fl.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Every receiver I had at the time went smooth with the swap to the Yellow cards except for the Dishplayer. That took three tries with cards to get one working. I hope this swap goes better.

Yes I still use the Dishplayer as well as a 612, 622, & a 721 (SD DVR). Unique feature, Pause the DP and it will buffer until the drive fills with no one hour limit.


----------

